# Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf?



## Dr.House (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,Leute. Hab da ne Idee. Hab mal gedacht was es bringen würde in meinem Wakü-Kreislauf einen Kühler mit Peltier-Element zum Wasserkühlen zu benutzen? Was kann das denn bringen?
Hab mir das so vorgestellt: Zusatzkühler,z.B. NB-Kühler einem Peltier-Element drauf zu packen. Die warme Seite will ich mit dem Boxed Kühler von Intel kühlen,da ich den noch übrig habe.
Ich weiß,dass sie Peltier`s sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben und Stromfresser sind. Hab auch mal hier im Forum einiges darüber gelesen.
Ich will das Ding ja nicht immer anhaben. Ein Schalter wird dabei sein. Bißchen zum Übertakten und Spaß. (Turbo-Taste wie bei den alten PC`s) ha ha.
Damit das Element doch Effizent ist will ich es noch mit Poti oder Widerstand auf 5 Volt Runterregeln.
Dafür wollte ich z. B. eins von 150 oder 200 Watt nehmen(hab es noch nicht nachgerechnet bei 5 Volt,wieviel dann noch übrig sind)
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich unter 100 Watt Verlustleistung bleiben.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher,ob ich mit dem Intel-Kühler dahinkomme,die 100 Watt zu Kühlen. Bei einem Quad ist ja auch nur ein Boxed-Kühler dabei,130 Watt)
,korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre. Ich will ja das Wasser kühlen und nicht aufheizen.(Passiert wenn das Element nicht ausreichend gekühlt wird.)
Peltier und Kühler will ich außen am Gehäuse dran befestigen um das Gehäuse nicht aufzuheizen.
Soviel zu Theorie.
Hat das vllt. schon jemand gemacht? Was würde denn das bringen für die Wassertemperatur. Delta von 10°C oder mehr ???
Bei sagen wir mal Wassertemp. vorher 20°C.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Wenn du bei einem Peltier max. 100W auf der Warmen Seite haben möchtest kanns du dir das Peltier auch direkt sparen^^, da sich die 100W aus der Eigenverlustleistung des Peltiers und der "gepumpten" Leistung zusammensetzen und bei ca zb. 40W elektronischer Leistung des Peltiers bleiben da gerademal 60W Kühlleistung... naya wenn dir diese 60W den Aufwand wert sind bitte^^ 
Außerdem kommt noch hinzu, dass ein NB-Kühler für die kalte Seite ein wenig unterdemensioniert sein wird. Damit wirst du die Wärmeenergie aus dem Wasser wohl kaum gut genug abführen können. 
Bin selber gerade dabei so einen Peltierchiller zu bauen, allerdings mit einem 360W Peltier @ 5V, das damit einen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 300% erziehlt und bei 40W elektrisch ca. 115-120W abführt. Gekühlt wird die warme Seite von einem Sonic Tower (+120mm Lüfter), der keine Probs damit hat die 160W abzuführen (schon bereits getestet). Auf die kalte Seite kommt ein Kupfer-Stück (10mm x 6mm x 100mm) in das ich dünne Kanäle einfräsen werde, dann 10mm Plexi drauf und Anschlüsse rein.

Also insgesamt würde ich sagen lohnt für so eine geringe Kühlleistung der Aufwand nicht. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen

MfG Julian


----------



## Dr.House (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Danke für die Info. Sehr hilfreich. 
Dann muss ich die Sache  noch mal überdenken. 
Ich könnte dann so wie du sagst 300 oder 360 W Peltier nehmen und auf 5 Volt betreiben. Als Kühler wird wohl kein NB-Kühler reichen,da hast du recht.
Die Peltiers sind ja von der Fläche größer.
Eifacher Grafikkarten-Kühler könnte aber noch passen,oder?
Hast du vielleicht schon was fertig gebaut? Könntest du vllt. noch ein paar Fotos mal zeigen,wie so was aussieht? Wär nett.

Wie willst du auf 5 Volt regeln mit Widerstand ?
Benutzt du ein extra Netzteil dafür ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## 2fink (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

ein tipp, lass es. es bringt so wie du es plannst, leider gar nichts. 

1. die kühlleistung kannst du erreichen, in dem du dir einen besseren radiator kaufst. (auf wassertemp bezogen)

2. du kannst keinen widerstand benutzen. musst das peltier am besten direkt an 5V betreiben (wobei dann kaum noch was von der leistung übrig bleibt) oder an einem externen netzteil mit 12V (teuer, für die benötigte stromstärke)

3. wenn du "minus-grade" haben willst, schraub zum übertakten dass peltier direkt zwischen cpu und kühler. effektiver und vorallem deutlich kühler!

mfg


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*



2fink schrieb:


> ein tipp, lass es. es bringt so wie du es plannst, leider gar nichts.
> 
> 1. die kühlleistung kannst du erreichen, in dem du dir einen besseren radiator kaufst. (auf wassertemp bezogen)



Wäre möglich...nur ich hab das gebaut um im Sommer unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen, was man mit einem Radi natürlich net schafft 


> 2. du kannst keinen widerstand benutzen. musst das peltier am besten direkt an 5V betreiben (wobei dann kaum noch was von der leistung übrig bleibt) oder an einem externen netzteil mit 12V (teuer, für die benötigte stromstärke)


Ich betreibe meins mit einem rel günstigen 300W PC NT. Einfach nur die 5V anzapfen. 24A @ 15V => 8A @ 5V....das leistet jedes PC NT. Widerstände sind aber eine recht schlaecht Idee, da solch große Widerstände teuer, heiß werden und (logischerweise) sehr sehr uneffizient sind.



> 3. wenn du "minus-grade" haben willst, schraub zum übertakten dass peltier direkt zwischen cpu und kühler. effektiver und vorallem deutlich kühler!
> 
> mfg


Hmm das konnte man vllt vor 5 Jahren machen...bei heutiger Verlustleistung ist das (fast) unmöglich. Rechne doch mal...120W Verlustleisung der CPU, ein Peltier sollte, wenn man es direkt auf der CPU betreibt mindestens die doppelte Kälteleistung haben. Ein 360W Peltier hat eine Kühlleistung von ca. 250W @ 15V. Abgesehen davon, dass ein NT für ein Peltier unter Vollast sehr teuer ist, bräuchte man auch eine Wakü mit 2 Moras um die 120W + 360W auf der Warmen Seite des Peltiers abzuführen... Bei einem NT mit 80% Effizienz würden das ~450W elektrisch sein....na wenn du das effizient nennst 

MfG Julian


----------



## 2fink (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

naja so schlimm ists nun auch net. mit nem guten 300Watt peltier, kann man jede graka und  jeden dual-core cpu kühlen.

zu 3: es ist effektiver als im kühlkreislauf nen peltier als "durchlaufkühler" zu verwenden. gegen einen chiller auf kompressor-basis kommt ein peltier mit keiner der genannten methoden an. (chiller kann man ja auch relativ klein bekommen --> auf kaltmacher gabs mal ne eismaschine welche ein system gut auf minus-grade bringen konnte!)


----------



## NVC (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Peltier-Element eingebaut.

Im Sandwichmod zwischen der CPU (E6600) und meinem Wasserkühler, hat er kurz für Furore im Idle gesorgt.

Atemberaubende -9°C der CPU (ausgelesen mit Everest habe nur einen Screenshout mit -7°C) und jeweils die beiden Kerne mit 4°C.

Das ist zwar schön und gut, da ich aber auch nur ein 68Watt Peltierelement habe und die Kermaikplatte schlcht wärme leitet, hatte ich unter Last als Maximalwert 51°C.


Man muss schon ein richtig starkes Element einbauen, um gegen die ABwärme der CPU anzukommen, oder man muss scon Wassertemperaturen in Richtung 0°C haben, damit das Peltierelement auch unter Last gut läuft.


Wenn Ihr dem Link folgt, findet Ihr ein paar Screenshouts: http://www.cold-pc.de/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,29/topic,632.15/


----------



## 2fink (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

nen 300er sollte es schon sein...


----------



## NVC (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Bei einem 300Watt Peltier-Element weredn dann im Idle minus gerade erzeugt, wo man dann auch etwas isolieren muss, ob ein 300Watt Element, eine NOrmale Wasserkühlung mit 360er ERadiator schlägt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*



2fink schrieb:


> naja so schlimm ists nun auch net. mit nem guten 300Watt peltier, kann man jede graka und  jeden dual-core cpu kühlen.


schon nur muss das Peltier halt @ Volllast laufen, was heißt, dass der Stromverbrauch enorm ist!! Naya wenn du mir nicht glaubst probiers aus^^



> zu 3: es ist effektiver als im kühlkreislauf nen peltier als "durchlaufkühler" zu verwenden. gegen einen chiller auf kompressor-basis kommt ein peltier mit keiner der genannten methoden an. (chiller kann man ja auch relativ klein bekommen --> auf kaltmacher gabs mal ne eismaschine welche ein system gut auf minus-grade bringen konnte!)



Die Sandwich Methode ist eben nicht effektiver, da man das Peltier immer auf Volllast betreiben müsste, was heißt, dass das Peltier eine Effizienz von weit unter 80% hätte. Bei einem Chiller könnte man mehrere Peltiers @ Teillast betreiben, wobei die Effizienz unverhältnismäßig ansteigen würde. Das ist sogar bewiesen  
http://www.kaltmacher.de/topic39978-0.html

Die Eismaschine hat eine Wassertemperatur von 9°C erreicht ;-P...
http://www.kaltmacher.de/viewtopic.php?t=50590
...außerdem kostet die 175,-...naya also das Peltier is günstiger^^

MfG Julian


----------



## Dr.House (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Das Peltier-WatterChiler wär für mich die bessere Variante,weil ich das Peltier nicht im Dauerbetrieb haben will,sondern will es auch ausschalten können wegen des Energieverbrauchs. Falls dann die Ergebnisse gut sind und der Verbrauch sich in Grenzen hält,könnte es im Dauerbetrieb laufen lassen.

Hab so an ein 300W Peltier gedacht. Als Kühlung wollte ich den Scute Ninja benutzen. Das größte Problem dabei ist der Kühler. Den so ein Peltier hat 50x50mm Fläche. Will mir aber nicht selber ein Kühler bauen,sondern ein passenden kaufen. 
Habt ihr ne Idee welchen ich nehmen könnte?

Altes Netzteil hab ich auch noch 450W für die 5 Volt Versorgung.
Kann ich denn nicht mein PC-NTeil benutzen ist ja ein BeQuiet 450W das sich bißchen langweilt?

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rk-hler-Copper---S478-S775-S939-S754-AM2.html
Wollte es kostengünstig haben.


----------



## NVC (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Ein Skythe Ninja wird Definitive nicht für ein 300Watt Peltier-Element reichen, wenn schon eine Wasserkühlung mit eniem 68Watt unter Last nur 51°C hält.

(360mm Radiator)


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*



NVC schrieb:


> Ein Skythe Ninja wird Definitive nicht für ein 300Watt Peltier-Element reichen, wenn schon eine Wasserkühlung mit eniem 68Watt unter Last nur 51°C hält.
> 
> (360mm Radiator)



Ma ne Frage...die CPU Temp war 51°C oder?? Das liegt dann nicht daran, dass die Wakü mit dem Peltier überfordert war sondern daran, dass das Peltier mit dem Prozzi überfordert war!! Ein 68W Peltier hat max. eine Kühlleistung von 50W was heißt, dass das Peltier nur 50W Wärme abführen kann, der Rest bildet einen Wärmestau.

Trotzdem hast du Recht...für ein 300W Peltier @ Vollast reicht ein Scythe Ninja bei Weitem nicht. 300W Verlustleistung plus die 100W der CPU....400W abführen...na viel Spaß ;-P dafür brauchst du ne Wakü!!!

MfG Julian


----------



## NVC (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Man kann es von beiden Seiten aussehen, debnn die andere produziert ja enorme Hitze, durch die Erwärmung der CPU und so oder so kann das Element nicht gut die Wärme abführen, da 1. die Kühloberfläche viel zu klein ist.
2. Die Oberfläche aus Keramikbesteht. und 3. wo soll das Peltierelement die Wärme ableiten?


----------



## Dr.House (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Ich meinte *Scythe Mugen*. Es sollen ja wie gesagt bei 300w Peltier@ 5 Volt nur  100-150 W Wärme entstehen,das man mit nem Mugen so gerade schaffen sollte.


----------



## Dr.House (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Zitat:
_(Bin selber gerade dabei so einen Peltierchiller zu bauen, allerdings mit einem 360W Peltier @ 5V, das damit einen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 300% erziehlt und bei 40W elektrisch ca. 115-120W abführt. Gekühlt wird die warme Seite von einem *Sonic Tower* (+120mm Lüfter), der keine Probs damit hat die 160W abzuführen (schon bereits getestet). Auf die kalte Seite kommt ein Kupfer-Stück (10mm x 6mm x 100mm) in das ich dünne Kanäle einfräsen werde, dann 10mm Plexi drauf und Anschlüsse rein.)_

Mit nem Mugen müsste ich es auch schaffen das gleiche Peltier zu kühlen.

Ist denn der Sonic Tower besser als der Mugen.(beide kosten ja fast gleich soviel)

Was ist zu der Frage,kann ich denn nicht mein PC-Netzteil benutzen und

was ist mit dem Kühler den ich da oben vorgeschlagen habe ? (Wegen def Fläche meine ich und überhaupt)
So viele Fragen.

@ ov3rclock3d92 wann hast du denn dein Peltierchiller fertig gebaut ???


----------



## NVC (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*

Der Sonic Tower ist nicht zu empfehlen, ist zwar günstig hat aber eine schlechte Verabritung und nicht so gutte Kühlleistungen.

Hab dieses Modell schon bei 2 Freunden verbaut und hatte eigentlich mehr von denen erwartet, da ist ein Skythe einiges besser.



Wenn das Peltier-Element um Wasser zu kühlen eingesetzt wird, dann reicht auch gerade ein Skythe Mugen.

Aber für ein Sandwich gebrauch zwischen CPU und einem Kühler sollte schon eine Wasserkühlung herhalten.



Ich werde mir wohl auch nochmal zum Test ein 300Watt Element zulegen, muss nur einen geeigneten Shop finden, bei ebay werden die Teile aus China importiert.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Dezember 2007)

Danke. 
  Ich wollte das Peltier nur als Durchlaufkühler benutzen. Wakü hab ich,aber ich will das Ding nicht auf die CPU draufschnallen,sonnst muss ich es ja immer an haben. Auf dauer wär mir das zu teuer denke ich.


Bei dem kalten Wetter draußen ist es das beste,den Radi draußen im Balkon zu stellen. Nur leider hab ich keinen.  Das wäre ja Kälte umsonst im Winter.


----------



## NVC (14. Dezember 2007)

Man kann ja auch die Schläuche in einen Behälter legen, der mit destiliertem Wasser , Kühlakkus und Eisbrocken in Gefriertüten sind befüllen.

Das bringt auch mal ein paar nette °C im Wasser, habe das auch im Moment so.

Nur lässtg nach 60min das Eis zu wechseln, sonst kann man das Wasser als Badewasser bezeichnen ^^


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Peltier-Element im Wasserkreislauf ???*



Dr.House schrieb:


> @ ov3rclock3d92 wann hast du denn dein Peltierchiller fertig gebaut ???



Sry hab gerade viel um die Ohren^^ kann wohl noch n weilchen dauern...naya hab das Peltier schon ma einfach nur an den Sonic Tower geschnallt und siehe da...es funktioniert^^...naya außer teilweise eingekauft habe ich noch net so viel getan aber ich bin dabei  

MfG Julian


----------



## Dr.House (15. Dezember 2007)

Bei welchem Shop hast du dein Peltier erworben und wie teuer?

Mit nem Mugen wird es wohl auch gehen? Dürfte sogar bißl besser sein als der Sonic Tower oder?

Hab auch gerade viel um die Ohren,würd mir aber schon alles dafür kaufen,damit ich nach Weihnachten oder Neujahr loslegen kann.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (17. Dezember 2007)

Peltiers findet man bei ebay zu Hauf...ich glaub ich habe ca 20 + versand bezahlt....so um den dreh^^


----------



## Dr.House (17. Dezember 2007)

@ov3rclock3d92

Hab mir gestern auch endlich ein 360 Watt Peltier bei ebay bestellt.(20)
Das Ding ist 50x50 mm groß.
Hat denn ein Mugen unten so ne große Kühlplatte,damit ich das ganz bedecken kann?

Du benutzt ein Sonic Tower dafür. Ist bei dem die Platte groß genug?

Danke.

MfG


----------



## NVC (20. Dezember 2007)

Hast du das Peltier Element aus CHina ersteigert?

Wenn ja, sag bescheid, ob das mit dem Versand gut gelaufen ist, dann besorge ich mir auch noch eins mit so einem Kaliber.


----------



## Dr.House (21. Dezember 2007)

@ NVC

Hab es heute bekommen.  Standort-Deutschland,daher 2 Versand.(sofort Kauf) Alles zusammen 22
Es scheint aber das Zeug aus China zu sein.


----------



## Dr.House (23. Dezember 2007)

@ Julian

Hab diesen Kühler hier gefunden. Könnte ganz gut für 2 Pelzis passen,ein auf jeder Seite. Dann muss man aber dementsprechend 2 Lüftkühler benutzen.
Nachteil bei diesem Kühler ist,dass er aus Alu ist und nicht aus Kupfer.
Kosten dafür 41,50 Was meinst du? (Siehe Unten)

Ein normaler CPU-Wasserkühler hat doch nicht so viel Fläche und Masse für ein Pelzi alleine,denke ich. Dann würde der auch nicht so viel bringen,oder?

Optimal wäre ein selbstgebauter Kühler aus ner Kupferplatte,dafür hab ich aber keine Werkstatt und Fräse zuhause!

MfG Der Doctor...


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (23. Dezember 2007)

Für mich sieht es so aus als wär in dem Kühler gar keine Struktur zur Oberflächenvergrößerung, was hieße, dass die Wärme im Grunde nur kaum abgeführt werden könnte. 
Ich mache mir mit Bohrmaschine und Dremel einen Kühler^^ ...hoffe nur, dass das funzt


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2007)

So Leute jetzt bin ich soweit.  Hab den PeltierChiller fertiggebaut.

Es wurde mir zwar abgeraten aber ich wollte es mal ausprobieren was das bringt und ich muss sagen ihr hattet  recht !!! 

Verwendete Teile:

320W-Peltier@5 Volt        -22
Sonic Tower + Lüfter       -35
Schläuche + CPU-Kühler   -40
Altes Netzteil                 -0 
In-line Termomether        -19


Alles zusammen=  116 

Und was hat alles gebracht:

Seht selber unten aufm Foto.

24,9°C im Idle ohne Peltier
23,0°C im Idle mit   Peltier

1,9°C weniger ist echt ne Entteuschung

Aber ich hatte mein Spaß beim Bauen.
Jetzt kommt alles weg.
Braucht einer einen Sonic Tower ??? Ich nicht!


----------



## 2fink (31. Dezember 2007)

Dr.House schrieb:


> So Leute jetzt bin ich soweit.  Hab den PeltierChiller fertiggebaut.
> 
> Es wurde mir zwar abgeraten aber ich wollte es mal ausprobieren was das bringt und ich muss sagen ihr hattet  recht !!!
> 
> ...



hmm probiers doch mal mit 12V, nur mal zum testen. dann solltest deutlichere ergebnisse haben. (für nen schnellen benchmark zwischendurch sicher ganz spaßig)

oder du haust das peltier mal direkt auf die cpu


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Dezember 2007)

Jop, n Sonic Tower könnt ich gebrauchen.

Ehe du den wegwirfst


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2007)

@2fink

Auf 12 Volt hab ich mal kurz probiert-da wird alles ziemlich heiß. Der Sonic Tower kann soviel wärme nicht wegtransportieren.

Das Peltier wird dann zu ner Heizung. 

Das Peltier sitzt nicht direkt auf der CPU,sondern auf einem extra CPU-Wasser-Kühler. Damit das Wasser damit gekühlt wird. Es funktioniert aber gar nicht so gut wie erhofft.


----------



## 2fink (1. Januar 2008)

ich mein ja, probiers mal direkt auf der cpu. also nur mit wasserkühler - peltier - coldplate -cpu (reichenfolge)

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2008)

Erstens hab ich keine Coldplatte. Zweitens wär mir das zu gefährlich wegen Kondenswasser und drittens glaube ich nicht dass mein CPU-Wakühler  soviel Abwärme   schafft(12 Volt).  Bei 5 Volt ist die Kühlung wiederum zu schwach. 

Wasserchiller wär das richtige!!!


----------



## No_Limit (29. Januar 2008)

@ Dr.House

ich hab mir gerade den ganzen thread durch gelesen, wenn du das peltier und den kühler samt aufbau noch hast würde ich dir nen verbesserungsvorschlag geben. ich glaube das problem das sich die wassertemperatur nur um 1,7° C gesenkt hat is das selbe das auch bei zu kleinen radiatoren auftritt. die zeit in der das wasser durch den peltier-chiller läuft ist einfach viel zu kurz um das wasser effektiv runterzukühlen. mein vorschlag ein kupferbehälter mit zwei anschlüssen ähnlich eines ausgleichbehälters mit ca. 0,5 liter wasser und das peltier außen an den behälter, folglich wird der behälter gekühlt und das wasser was sich im behälter befindet. wäre doch nen versuch wert

mfg No_Limit


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (30. Januar 2008)

No_Limit schrieb:


> @ Dr.House
> 
> ich hab mir gerade den ganzen thread durch gelesen, wenn du das peltier und den kühler samt aufbau noch hast würde ich dir nen verbesserungsvorschlag geben. ich glaube das problem das sich die wassertemperatur nur um 1,7° C gesenkt hat is das selbe das auch bei zu kleinen radiatoren auftritt. die zeit in der das wasser durch den peltier-chiller läuft ist einfach viel zu kurz um das wasser effektiv runterzukühlen. mein vorschlag ein kupferbehälter mit zwei anschlüssen ähnlich eines ausgleichbehälters mit ca. 0,5 liter wasser und das peltier außen an den behälter, folglich wird der behälter gekühlt und das wasser was sich im behälter befindet. wäre doch nen versuch wert
> 
> mfg No_Limit


 

Das denke ich auch...man braucht eine sehr große Oberfläche und die Zeit, in der das Wasser abgekühlt wird muss relativ groß sein. 
N Versuch ists auf jeden Fall noch Wert!! MfG Julian


----------



## MiNtriX (10. Februar 2008)

Hi!
Also ich habe mich mal dazu entschlossen, auch was beizutragen^^
Mit Peltiers hab ich auch schon ne weile rumexperimentiert und habe folgenden Aufbau benutzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit habe ich eine kalte Umgebungsluft vorgetäuscht mit 2 mal ca 50W Peltiere.
Ich habe damit ca. 2-5°C rausgeholt, da die Radiatorlüfter die "kalte Kühlerseite" aufzuwärmen versuchten und die kalte Luft (5-8°C unter Umgebungstemperatur) in den Radiator blasen!

Nur finde ich nicht, das der Preis dadurch gerechtfertigt wurde:
Preis für 2 mal 50W Peltiere ca. 15
Preis für 2 gute Lüfter ca. 80
Preis für 2 CPU Passivkühler ca. 30
Stromkosten: ca 100W zusätzlich

MfG


----------



## Kovsk (10. Februar 2008)

Also für 3°C 100 Watt mehr... nein danke. Da finde ich das Teil schon interesannter: http://www.area3d.ch/artikel/coolit_freezone/seite1.php
Leider net ganz so toll, aber die Leistung is schon ganz gut(sub zero kommt man net)


----------



## MiNtriX (10. Februar 2008)

Dabei muss man aber auch das Testsystem anschauen ^^
Bei mir wurde ja cpu (q6600 @ 3,6GhZ) northbridge, southbridge, mosfet und Graka (nvida 6800 Ultra) mitgekühlt!
Und wenn da die Wassertemp. geringer wird, ist es schon beachtlich!
Vor allem mit einer Dual-Radi!
Wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe, kann ich es ja mit einer anderen CPU testen und nur CPU^^ ist im im Kreislauf... vielleicht sind dann die Werte besser. Benutze zur zeit meine Mo-Ra2


----------



## Kovsk (10. Februar 2008)

Trotzem sind mir die Paar Grad das net Wert... Was bringts denn wen der PC stadt 30°, 20° warum/kalt ist? 
Das einzige wo tiefe Temps was brigen ist wenn die weit unter 0 gehen. So ab -40°, da ist die HW dann auch fähig mehr zu leisten. Sonst bringts einfach nix.
Ich bleibe bei Lukü, DICE und LN2.


----------



## teurorist (19. Februar 2008)

ein Thema aus der Steinzeit die Effektivität fällt mit mehr Spannung 
und da der Nachfolger der peltiers noch nicht fertig entwickelt ist ...
ist immoment nur eine anständiger chiller sinfoll oder in den monaten wo die Außentemperatur nidriger ist ein ausenradiator


----------



## MiNtriX (19. Februar 2008)

teurorist schrieb:


> ein Thema aus der Steinzeit die Effektivität fällt mit mehr Spannung
> und da der Nachfolger der peltiers noch nicht fertig entwickelt ist ...
> ist immoment nur eine anständiger chiller sinfoll oder in den monaten wo die Außentemperatur nidriger ist ein ausenradiator



Ja, Effektivität fällt mit mehr Spannung, aber nur, wenn die Peltiers die CPU bzw. im Wasserkreislauf eingebunden sind! Sind die aber laut meiner Zeichung nicht^^
Nochwas: Rechtschreibung scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein! sinnvoll nicht sinfoll, niedriger nicht nidriger, außenradiator und nicht ausenradiator...


----------



## warlordi777 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hy wollte mich da jetzt auch mal zu äußern. Is zwar schon en Paar tage her aber egal.
die Sandwitchmethode kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich habe das ca 1 Jahr auf meinem Alten  X2 4200+ gehabt mit einem alten Cape Wasserkühler. Und die 0 Grad nie überschritten. Das Element hatte glaub ich 95watt verlustleistung und die Cpu 89w.  Wenn du den sozusagen als durchlauf Kühler nutzen willst dann wäre vieleicht auch der Gemin 2 mit anständigen Lüftern zu gebrauchen. Der müsste das locker abführen können und is deutlich billiger wie der Scythe.  Nur leider nich der kleinste.
gruß Micha


----------



## killer89 (1. Januar 2009)

1. hat Dr. House das Benchen längst aufgegeben
2. wirds nicht gern gesehen so alte Threads wieder auszugraben
3. bitte ich die Mods hier doch bitte zu schließen, da mit Sicherheit nicht mehr gebraucht...

4. Frohes Neues Jahr 

MfG


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2009)

Ui,das ist aber schon ein Weilchen mit den Peltiers...

Ich habe momentan nur das Extrembenchen aufgegeben aus Zeitgründen (GPU-Pot hab ich noch da) .

Das mit den Peltiers bring echt nichts im P/L .  
Das mit der großen Fläche ist mir schon klar gewesen ,nur was kostet so ein Kupferbehälter und die Peltiers + Kühler + extra NT (da die von schnell kaputt sind) ?  Es lohnt sich nicht .

War mal nur so ein Experiment damals und ist alles schon weg (den Pelzi hab ich noch im Schrank)


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

Wie ist das wenn das Peltierelement direkt auf einem Luft Kühlkörper sitzt?


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Januar 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Wie ist das wenn das Peltierelement direkt auf einem Luft Kühlkörper sitzt?



Das Problem ist die enorme Verlustleitung eines Peltierelementes. Ein Peltier mit 360W Kälteleistung benötigt selbst 600W elektrische Energie, und diese fällt ebenfalls als Verlustleistung an. Daneben gibt es noch zu bedenken, das beides Extremwerte sind was zu einem Peltier angegeben wird: die 60°C Temperaturdifferenz zwischen der warmen und der kalten Seite hast du nur dann, wenn du 0W Wärme abführen musst. Die 360W Wärme hast du dann aber nur, wenn die Temperaturdiffernenz zwischen der warmen und der kalten Seite 0°C beträgt. Also hast du irgendwo zwischen diesen beiden Werten deinen Arbeitspunkt. Bei halber Wärmelast hast du auch noch die halbe Temperaturdiffernenz.
Wenn die CPU also 180W Abwärme erzeugt ist die kalte Seite des Peltiers noch 30°C kälter als die warme Seite des Peltiers. Allerdings müssen an der warmen Seite des Peltiers 180W + 600W = 780W abgeführt werden. Und da liegt auch das Problem, dein Luftkühler muss knapp 800W Abwärme abführen und das ganze auch noch möglichst kühl halten, denn je wärme die warme Seite des Peltiers ist, desto wärmer ist auch die kalte Seite des Pektiers. Dein Luftkühler müsste also die zusätzlichen 600W des Peltiers bei wenniger wie 30°C Erwärmung gegenüber der normalen Erwärmung bei den 180W der CPU abführen. Also um auch noch einen Effekt zu haben nehmen wir mal einen Temperaturanstieg von 10°C bei den 600W an. Daraus ergibt sich ein Wärmewiederstand des Kühlers von ~0,0167 K/W, was bedeuten würde, das der selbe Kühler die 180W der CPU bei einer Temperatur von 3°C über Raumtemperatur halten würde. Mit den Peltier wäre die warme Seite des Peltiers dann 13°C wärmer als die Umgebung, die Kalte Seite wäre 17°C kälter als die Umgebung. Damit wäre die CPU 20°C Kühler als ohne das Peltier. Das Problem dabei wäre (neben dem Stromverbrauch), das ein solcher Luftkühler ein regelrechtes Monstrum ist, der wohl 10kg oder mehr wiegen würde und mit einem monströsen Lüfter jenseits der 80 dB betrieben würde, der wohl selber schon wieder 100W oder mehr konsumiert.....


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2009)

und jetzt nochmal für doofe   abgesehen davon, dass du richtige Bandwurmsätze dahingehauen hast ist es mir auch bei mehrmaligem Durchlesen nicht wirklich klar geworden, was du sagen wolltest...  oder wolltest du sagen, dass ein gutes Peltier sinnlos ist? ^^

MfG


----------



## Fabian (5. Januar 2009)

ein guter luftkühler wie der mugen oder der IFX-14 dürften das doch kühlen können.
Wie warm darf denn die heiße seite des peltier werden?


----------



## Cionara (5. Januar 2009)

Kurz gesagt: Die Dinger kühlen zu wenig im Verhältnis dazu wie viel Strom sie verbrauchen und wie warm sie auf der anderen Seite werden.  Und nein...Kein IFX14 oder Mugen oder sonst ein "normaler" Luft-Kühler kann 780 Watt an Wärme abführen.

Wie warm die werden dürfen weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn du bedenkst dass so ein Core2Extreme ungefähr 130 Watt Leistungsaufnahme hat und ohne kühler schon 100°C heiß wird bis sich der Rechner dann verabschiedet. Kannst du dir ja denken dass es heiß her geht


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. Januar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> und jetzt nochmal für doofe   abgesehen davon, dass du richtige Bandwurmsätze dahingehauen hast ist es mir auch bei mehrmaligem Durchlesen nicht wirklich klar geworden, was du sagen wolltest...  oder wolltest du sagen, dass ein gutes Peltier sinnlos ist? ^^
> 
> MfG



Um eine Übertaktete CPU zu kühlen brauchst du ein starkes Peltier. Ein starkes Peltier verbrät aber noch mehr Strom wie es Wärme aufnehmen kann. Der Kühler muss die Leistung der CPU und des Peltiers abführen. Also im Beispiel 780W. 180W bringt davon die CPU, die restlichen 600W das Peltier.
Das im Beispeil verwendete Peltier hat folgende Daten: 
Maximale Temperaturdiffernenz: 60°C
Dasa heißt, das der Unterschied zwischen der warmen und der kalten Seite des Peltiers 60 °C beträgt. Allersings nur, wenn das Peltier nicht belastet wird.
Maximale Kälteleistung: 360W
Das heißt, das das Peltier maximal 360W Wärme "umpumpen" kann. Mehr schafft es nicht. Die 360W werden aber nur dann abgeführt wenn der Temperaturunterschied zwischen der warmen und der kalten Seite des Peltier 0°C beträgt, also nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

So zum Beispiel: Die CPU heizt dem Peltier mit 180W ein. Damit wird es also zur Hälfte ausgelastet. Weil es zur Hälfte ausgelastet ist, erzeugt es auch nur noch den halben Temperaturunterschied zwischen warmer und kalter Seite, also nur noch 30°C. (Je mehr Wärme das Peltier abführen muss, desto geringer wird der Temperaturunterschied.)

Dieser 30°C Temperaturvorteil wird aber mit einer von 180W auf 780W gestiegenen Verlustleistung erkauft. Wenn durch diesen Umstand aber die warme Seite des Peltiers 20°C Wärmer würde, als wenn nur die CPU mit dem Kühler gekült würde, hast du nur noch einen Temperaturvorteil von 10°C.



Fabian schrieb:


> ein guter luftkühler wie der mugen oder der IFX-14 dürften das doch kühlen können.
> Wie warm darf denn die heiße seite des peltier werden?



Hmm, das Problem daran wäre wohl, das unter Umständen dir die CPU eher abstirbt als das Peltier, denn es gibt Peltierelemente, die machen mehr als 100°C auf dauer mit. (Ich glaube es gibt sogar spezielle, die dir 180°C auf der warmen Seite mit machen). Aber wenn du auf der warmen Seite schon 120°C hast, dann wird dir bei 50%-iger Last des Peltiers die "kalte" Seite 90°C warm, was bedeuten würde, das im übertragenenen Sinn der Kühlerboden deines CPU-Kühlers 90°C warm wäre. Das das für die CPU ungesund ist dürfte dann wohl klar sein.
Um ein ausreichendstarkes Peltier für eine übertaktete CPU auf eine Temperatur nahe der Raumtemperatur zu Kühlen bedarf es bei einer Luftkühlung wohl eher eines Industriekühlkörpers, der wohl aber nicht in den Rechner passen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> ein guter luftkühler wie der mugen oder der IFX-14 dürften das doch kühlen können.
> Wie warm darf denn die heiße seite des peltier werden?



Mehr als 40K Differenztemperatur zwischen heißer und kalter Seite sind bei den heutigen CPU-Verlustleistungen schon ein guter Wert für nicht kaskadierte Peltier-Kühlung.
D.h. sich das ganze auch nur ein bißchen lohnt, sollte die heiße Seite nicht mehr als 10-20° heißer werden, als die CPU bei normaler Luftkühlung.
Ein Kühler, der nur 10° Temperaturanstieg bei einer ~verdrei- bis verfünffachten Abwärme hat, dürfte die CPU im Normalbetrieb bis auf 2-3° über Umgebungstemperatur herabkühlen - und davon sind IFX14 und Mugen afaik noch sehr weit entfernt. (die Angaben beziehen sich natürlich auf die CPU im fertig übertacktetem&übervolteten Zustand...)

Um Temperaturen deutlich unter 0 zu erreichen (also auch nur annähernd auf das Niveau einer handlichen Dice-Kühlung zu kommen) braucht man aber schon zwei Peltierstufen. Zu Pentium 3 Zeiten wurde das gelegentlich gemacht, bereits damals waren Peltiers mit einer Stromaufnahme (und somit Wärmeentwicklung) von 100-150W nötig.
Heute verwendete CPUs verbraten locker das 5-fache eines PIII, da wird es schon schwierig, die Wärme überhaupt auf die benötigte Peltierfläche zu verteilen, sie mit Luft abzuführen ist innerhalb des ATX-Standards ganz sicher nicht möglich.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2009)

wär vllt was für nemetona, der Mora leistet ja schon mehr als en IFX-14 xD


----------



## Andy861993 (8. Februar 2011)

Sorry das ich alles nochmal ausgrabe aber:

was ist wenn mann das Peltier mit einer Wasserkühlung kühlt ?

sollte doch machbar sein .. ausserdem mit einem BeQuiet Dark Power Pro entfällt auch das 2te Netzteil !

meine rechner verbraucht nur 400W ich habe ein 900W dark Pro heist ich habe 500w über !

ausserdem gibt es das NT auch mit 1200W


----------



## Gosu (8. Februar 2011)

Dann kühl den CPU doch einfach normal per WaKü?


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2011)

Naja theoretisch sollten sich mit dem Pelztier auch Temps unter Raumtemp erreichen lassen, mit der idealen Wakü kommste nur knapp drüber.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

Lieber gleich ein Durchlaufkühler; sollte nicht zuletzt auch stromsparender sein...

Die Peltiermethode ist zwar vielleicht billiger aber ich bezweifle, dass sich das auszahlt und ob es wirklich viel billiger ist weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Gosu (9. Februar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja theoretisch sollten sich mit dem Pelztier auch Temps unter Raumtemp erreichen lassen, mit der idealen Wakü kommste nur knapp drüber.



Würde aber auch bedeuten das deine wassertemp höher steigt als ohne das pelztier, solange du nur die cpu damit kühlen willst naja ok.

Aber wozu will man die cpu im 24/7 betrieb unter raumtemp haben? OC das so eine kühlung braucht ist doch eh nicht geeignet für nen 24/7 betrieb.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Februar 2011)

In der Regel wird die Alltagstauglichkeit von OC durch die Alltagstauglichkeit der benötigten Kühlung bestimmt und wenn man die Kühlung 24/7 betreiben kann kann man auch entsprechend OCen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

24/7 kannst du aber ohne erheblichen Aufwand gar keine Kühlung betreiben, die unter den Taupunkt kühlt. Und wenn man den Aufwand treibt, stellt sich ganz schnell die Frage nach dem Sinn. OC mit einer guten Wakü wird i.d.R. nicht durch die Temperatur limitiert (mit Dual/Triple-GPU ggf. durch die Wassertemperatur, aber da hilft ein Pelztier auf der CPU garantiert nicht), sondern durch die Spannung, die man der CPU 24/7 zumuten möchte. Niedrigere Temperaturen bringen somit nur minimal höhere Taktraten und keine spürbare Mehrleistung. Würde man das gleiche Geld in bessere Hardware stecken, hätte man mehr davon. (und weniger Aufwand, weniger Risiko, weniger Stromverbrauch)


----------



## Gosu (11. Februar 2011)

So seh ich das auch, eine Wasserkühlung mit genug Leistung sollte für ein 24/7 OC ausreichen.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen sind aber auch noch höhere Spannungen möglich...

Und ich denke, es macht durchaus einen Unterschied ob man jetzt mit einer guten herkömmlichen WaKü etwa im Sommer 35°C Wassertemperatur und 75°C am CPU hat oder mit Chiller 10°C Wassertemperatur und 50°C am CPU, der Vorteil kann unter Umständen unterm Strich durchaus mehrere hundert MHz wert sein, denke ich

Ein wichtiger Vorteil einer leistungsstarken aktiven Kühlung ist auch, dass der Wackelpunkt Sommer wegfällt

Ein Vorteil der WaKü-Peltier Lösung gegenüber einer gechillten WaKü könnte eventuell sein, dass man damit einfacher niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen kann, da das Peltierelement ja wirklich nur den CPU selbst kühlt wodurch man einfacher mit der Kondenswasserproblematik umgehen kann

Trotzdem würde ich einen Durchlaufkühler, wie schon gesagt, einer derartigen WaKü-Peltier Lösung vorziehen, einfach wegen der höheren Energieeffizienz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen sind aber auch noch höhere Spannungen möglich...



Es sind höhere Spannungen stabil, aber es nicht (wesenltich) höhere Spannungen 24/7 tauglich.



> Ein wichtiger Vorteil einer leistungsstarken aktiven Kühlung ist auch, dass der Wackelpunkt Sommer wegfällt



Darin unterscheidet sich aber eine überdimensionierte Wakü nicht von einem überdimensionierten Chiller. Entweder man hat mehr als genug Leistung auf Reserve, oder man hat sie nicht.



> Ein Vorteil der WaKü-Peltier Lösung gegenüber einer gechillten WaKü könnte eventuell sein, dass man damit einfacher niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen kann, da das Peltierelement ja wirklich nur den CPU selbst kühlt wodurch man einfacher mit der Kondenswasserproblematik umgehen kann



Gerade im Mainboardbereich dürfte die dauerhafte Isolierung am aufwendigsten sein - da spart man sich nur den einfachen Teil an den Schläuchen.
Davon abgesehen musst du, um überhaupt genug Peltierleistung unterzubringen, vermutlich noch größere Kupferplatten zwischenschalten - auf der Fläche eines IHS 200W Wärmepumpleistung gegen delta 30-40K zu erzielen ist afaik nicht möglich.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

> Es sind höhere Spannungen stabil, aber es nicht (wesenltich) höhere Spannungen 24/7 tauglich.



Wie gesagt: ich denke, dass man da durchaus im Idealfall mehrere hundert MHz herausholen kann...



> Darin unterscheidet sich aber eine überdimensionierte Wakü nicht von einem überdimensionierten Chiller. Entweder man hat mehr als genug Leistung auf Reserve, oder man hat sie nicht.



Mit einem ausreichend starken Chiller (oder jeden anderen aktiven Kühlung) kann man die Temperatur unabhängig von der Lufttemperatur konstant halten; so kann man jegliche Schwankungen unterbinden, das ist auch im Vergleich zu einer Top WaKü ein Vorteil...



> Gerade im Mainboardbereich dürfte die dauerhafte Isolierung am aufwendigsten sein - da spart man sich nur den einfachen Teil an den Schläuchen.



Ein Peltier Element kühlt ja wirklich nur einen extrem kleinen Bereich; im Bereich zwischen der kalten Seite des Peltier Elements und dem CPU ist sowieso kein Platz für Kondenswasser, der CPU sollte für genug Wärme sorgen, sodass die Rückseite des CPU erst bei wirklich extrem niedrigen Temperaturen Kondenswasser unter der CPU relevant sein dürfte, der kalte untere Bereich an den Seiten des Peltier Elements ist sehr leicht zu isolieren

Damit fallen nicht nur die Schläuche weg sondern auch der Kühler selbst und auch andere Kühler im System, die kein Peltierelement haben, etwa die GraKa (bei einer CPU only WaKü oder mehreren Kreisläufen ist das aber sowieso nicht weiter relevant)

-> Ich denke jedenfalls ein System mit einer WaKü-Peltier Kombination, in der das Peltier Element so gesteuert wird, dass es die CPU Kerntemperatur immer auf sagen wir etwa +10°C hält wäre sicher einfacher 24/7 tauglich zu isolieren als eine auf -30°C gechillte Flüssigkeitskühlung oder auch eine KoKü mit dem ~selben Effekt auf die maximale Kerntemperatur



> Davon abgesehen musst du, um überhaupt genug Peltierleistung unterzubringen, vermutlich noch größere Kupferplatten zwischenschalten - auf der Fläche eines IHS 200W Wärmepumpleistung gegen delta 30-40K zu erzielen ist afaik nicht möglich.



Das ist sicher ein Problem, das ganze ist eben heillos ineffizient


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: ich denke, dass man da durchaus im Idealfall mehrere hundert MHz herausholen kann...



Durch eine Senkung der Kerntemperaturen von ~65° auf 35° bei konstanter Spannung? Halte ich für zu hoch angesetzt. Vielleicht mit Netburst  



> Mit einem ausreichend starken Chiller (oder jeden anderen aktiven Kühlung) kann man die Temperatur unabhängig von der Lufttemperatur konstant halten; so kann man jegliche Schwankungen unterbinden, das ist auch im Vergleich zu einer Top WaKü ein Vorteil...



ein 10K Vorteil, was die Schwankung angeht...



> Ein Peltier Element kühlt ja wirklich nur einen extrem kleinen Bereich; im Bereich zwischen der kalten Seite des Peltier Elements und dem CPU ist sowieso kein Platz für Kondenswasser, der CPU sollte für genug Wärme sorgen, sodass die Rückseite des CPU erst bei wirklich extrem niedrigen Temperaturen Kondenswasser unter der CPU relevant sein dürfte, der kalte untere Bereich an den Seiten des Peltier Elements ist sehr leicht zu isolieren



Kondenswasser hast du, sobald du unter den Taupunkt kommst - und die Gefahr besteht, sobald du unter Raumtemperatur kühlst. Das idle zu verhindern und überhaupt eine Temperatursenkung unter Last zu haben erfordert zumindest eine aktive Regelung des Peltiers -> Aufwand.
Und die seitliche Isolierung würde ich nicht unterschätzen, denn IHS und Sockelhalterung werden definitiv kalt genug, wenn du eine echte Temperaturverbesserung erzielen willst.
Dazu kommt noch, dass du -um nicht immer mit Software rumtweaken zu müssen- vermutlich ab BIOS Einstellungen fährst, die ohne ordentliche Kühlung instabil sind. D.h. muss dein Peltier vor dem Rechner anschmeißen und kurz Vorkühlen. Kühlst du zulange vor, ist das ganze Board unter Raumtemperatur.



> Damit fallen nicht nur die Schläuche weg sondern auch der Kühler selbst und auch andere Kühler im System, die kein Peltierelement haben, etwa die GraKa (bei einer CPU only WaKü oder mehreren Kreisläufen ist das aber sowieso nicht weiter relevant)



Da GPU-OC sich heute wesentlich eher lohnt, als CPU-OC, klingt das jetzt nicht nach einem Vorteil.



> Das ist sicher ein Problem, das ganze ist eben heillos ineffizient



Das meinte ich gar nicht (über Stromverbrauch brauchen wir nicht zu reden), ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass es auch raumgreifend ist. Vermutlich benötigst du eine Coldplate in der Größe eines herkömmlichen Kühlerbodens, darauf ein dickes oder vier kleine Peltiers, eine Zwischenplatte, darauf eine zweite Stufe mit vier großen Peltiers und oben drauf einen sehr großen Custom- oder 4 konventionelle Wasserkühler. Und alles ab der Zwischenplatte abwärts kann eine Kondensationsfläche werden.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das meinte ich gar nicht (über Stromverbrauch brauchen wir nicht zu reden), ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass es auch raumgreifend ist. Vermutlich benötigst du eine Coldplate in der Größe eines herkömmlichen Kühlerbodens, darauf ein dickes oder vier kleine Peltiers, eine Zwischenplatte, darauf eine zweite Stufe mit vier großen Peltiers und oben drauf einen sehr großen Custom- oder 4 konventionelle Wasserkühler. Und alles ab der Zwischenplatte abwärts kann eine Kondensationsfläche werden.



Eine Mehrstufige CPU - Peltierkühlung kannst du so nicht umsetzen, das funktioniert außer in der Theorie nicht (zumindest bei keinem vertretbarem Aufwand). Angenommen du willst 100W CPU - Verlustleistung mit der 1. Stufe um 10K bei 75K maximaler Temperaturdifferenz bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 0,6 das Peltierelements kühlen, so benötigst du schon etwa 115W Kälteleistung, was zu einer elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme des Peltiers von etwa 192W füren wurde. Also müsste bei gleichen Ausgangsbedingungen die 2. Stufe 292W abführen, wodurch du schon 337W Kälteleistung bei 562W elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme für das 2. Peltier (an der Stelle eher mehrere Peltiere) bist, so das die Kühlung 854W abführen muss.
Wenn man von 20K Temperaturdifferenz bei gleicher Verlustleistung des CPU, maximaler Temperaturdifferenz und Wirkungsgrad bei einer Stufe annimmt, benötigt das Peltier etwa 136W Kälteleistung, nimmt dann also 227W elektrisch auf und es müssen "nur" noch 327W am Kühler abgeführt werden. Nicht berücksichtigt wird dabei allerdings, das die Wärmeübergangswiderstände zwischen den einzellnen Komponenten die Differenztemperatur verringer, und das die Peltiere ihre maximale Temperaturdifferenz nur bei Vakuum auf der kalten Seite erreichen. Sehr leistungsstarke Peltiere haben auch meist nur noch einen Wirkungsgrad von 0,5, so das das ganze noch wesentlich ungünstiger für die 2 Stufige Variante aussieht. Ausserdem wird das Problem bei größerer CPU - Verlustleistung noch signifikanter, da die Verlustleistung der 1.Peltierstufe noch stärker als die CPU - Verlustleistung ansteigt. Bei ungünstigen werten müsste die 2. Stufe so beispielsweise das 5 - fache der CPU - Verlustleistung abführen. Lohnen würde sich das nur wenn du tiefer kühlen willst, als es mit einem Peltier erreichbar / sinnvoll (also in der nähe der maximalen Temperaturdifferenz) ist, nur das du dann wohl schon weit in den KW - Bereich vorgestoßen bist... Also wenn schon Peltierelement, dann nur 1 Stufe, ...


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2011)

> Durch eine Senkung der Kerntemperaturen von ~65° auf 35° bei konstanter Spannung? Halte ich für zu hoch angesetzt. Vielleicht mit Netburst



Ich denke schon; wenn man bedenkt, das der Vorteil wohl größer ist als der einer Wasserkühlung im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung... bei Kältefreundlichen CPUs wie dem Phenom II sollten da denke ich doch im Schnitt mehr als 100MHz drinnen sein



> ein 10K Vorteil, was die Schwankung angeht...


Was teilweise für ein Aufwand getrieben wird um auch nur 1K Unterschied zu erreichen, gerade im Bereich der Luftkühlung...



> Kondenswasser hast du, sobald du unter den Taupunkt kommst - und die Gefahr besteht, sobald du unter Raumtemperatur kühlst. Das idle zu verhindern und überhaupt eine Temperatursenkung unter Last zu haben erfordert zumindest eine aktive Regelung des Peltiers -> Aufwand.



Ich denke eine Regelung des Peltier Elements sollte sich relativ einfach über eine abgewandelte Lüftersteuerung realisieren lassen; "relativ" im Vergleich zu den anderen Technischen Problemen, mit denen man dabei konfrontiert ist



> Und die seitliche Isolierung würde ich nicht unterschätzen, denn IHS und Sockelhalterung werden definitiv kalt genug, wenn du eine echte Temperaturverbesserung erzielen willst.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass du -um nicht immer mit Software rumtweaken zu müssen- vermutlich ab BIOS Einstellungen fährst, die ohne ordentliche Kühlung instabil sind. D.h. muss dein Peltier vor dem Rechner anschmeißen und kurz Vorkühlen. Kühlst du zulange vor, ist das ganze Board unter Raumtemperatur.



Am IHS sollte sich wie gesagt eigentlich kein Kondenswasser bilden können, er ist ja nicht wirklich in Kontakt mit der Umgebungsluft; der Sockel ist zwar potentiell ein Problem aber auch kein allzu großes, es bedarf, wie gesagt, sicherlich schon wirklich sehr tiefer Temperaturen, um die Unterseite des CPU nennenswert unter Raumtemperatur zu bringen



> Da GPU-OC sich heute wesentlich eher lohnt, als CPU-OC, klingt das jetzt nicht nach einem Vorteil



Im Prinzip kann man ja auch genauso gut die GPU kühlen und den CPU nicht (wobei es nochmals schwerer sein dürfte die enorme Abwärme aktueller High-End GPUs abzuführen)

Das Isolieren eines Fullcover Kühlers gegen Kondenswasser ist auch vergleichsweise sehr aufwendig und man hätte immerhn noch eine herkömmliche Wasserkühlung auf der GraKa



> Das meinte ich gar nicht (über Stromverbrauch brauchen wir nicht zu reden), ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass es auch raumgreifend ist. Vermutlich benötigst du eine Coldplate in der Größe eines herkömmlichen Kühlerbodens, darauf ein dickes oder vier kleine Peltiers, eine Zwischenplatte, darauf eine zweite Stufe mit vier großen Peltiers und oben drauf einen sehr großen Custom- oder 4 konventionelle Wasserkühler. Und alles ab der Zwischenplatte abwärts kann eine Kondensationsfläche werden.



Das stimmt vielleicht, trotzdem denke ich, dass das effektive isolieren unterm Strich einfacher ist als das isolieren einer klassischen, weit unter die Raumtemperatur gekühlten Flüssigkeitskühlung


----------

